# Bosch EBike Warranty is Bogus - Buyer Beware!



## rtringale (Sep 29, 2020)

*Warranty Means Warranty (UNO)







*

Read the fine print and you will see the words Warranty, 2 years repair or replace by Bosch for Battery, Motor, and Controls. Sales people confirmed as did the Electric TREK Towne Electra Manual.

Now comes the reality Check: With the first recharge use the battery would not recharge. After 7 weeks in two shops I was told the Battery was bad and would be replaced. Wow... 7 weeks and a new Bosch battery *







*I am charged $89 for Warranty interface, Diagnostics, Postage, Handling, and Taxes. The Why so much to test a battery is answered by the Bike Shoppe Owner that Bosch Warranty Group is horrible to work with and they spent tons on the phone to get my Free Battery with a $89 Warranty Charge. We settled for half and agreed never to return.:madmax:

Continued Calls to Bosch Rep Chis and Ebike Director Channing promised to send me the paperwork declaring the Warranty *EXCEPTION words *but never did. So Buyer Be Ware.







Buy a Shimano System and Stay clear of Botch I mean Bosch. Pass it on..... and on... and on...


----------

